
How Fiix Got into YC via Justin Kan's Snapchat - khallil
https://medium.com/@kmx411/how-to-make-20-000-on-snapchat-and-get-into-y-combinator-2513a7ee371d#.7e85v2xuz
======
minimaxir
This story doesn't disprove the "this competition is silly and childish"
comments that were made when Justin's Snapchat pitch competition was first
announced
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11678286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11678286)).

In fact, the unnecessary quirkiness of this article _reinforces_ those
comments, and the unprofessional demand of "we need you in Mountain View,
California _tomorrow morning_ " makes me think _less_ of Y Combinator.

